# Software Update - How to tell if I need one?



## Wbell2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry, I'm sure that this question has been asked and answered a million times....

I picked up my new 2014 528i xDrive at the Performance Delivery Center last Friday. How can I tell if my software is up-to-date? My car was ordered in February and made it to the US in early April. Does the PDC perform any updates or is that something that I need to check?

Thanks for any help that you can provide!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

Wbell2 said:


> Sorry, I'm sure that this question has been asked and answered a million times....
> 
> I picked up my new 2014 528i xDrive at the Performance Delivery Center last Friday. How can I tell if my software is up-to-date? My car was ordered in February and made it to the US in early April. Does the PDC perform any updates or is that something that I need to check?
> 
> Thanks for any help that you can provide!


If you send us your VIN by email we will check when the car was updated last time.
BMW releases new software version roughly very 3 months.


----------



## Wbell2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. Sent a PM message to you.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a 2013 535I (9/2012) production I think. How do I find out what updates are available and how can I update? Will the dealer do it? I heard Andriod compatibility did not come along until July 2013 and I thought I saw someone who was able to update for that capability. I do have the latest NBT navigation.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

jfedor said:


> I have a 2013 535I (9/2012) production I think. How do I find out what updates are available and how can I update? Will the dealer do it? I heard Andriod compatibility did not come along until July 2013 and I thought I saw someone who was able to update for that capability. I do have the latest NBT navigation.


Email us your VIN to [email protected] and we will check what new features we could add.


----------

